# White river fishing



## Flyfish1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone fished any of the water around the White in March or April? Never been there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, generally excellent fishing. I like to fish the area around the confluence of the White and the Norfork...both the White above that and the Norfork have large numbers of trout in them. 

The fishing is a little different on each river...for example, for me on the White I've had great success with wolly bugers and on the Norfork sow bugs and scuds and the like work really well. 

Very fun area to fish.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't forget the little red river also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyfish1 (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks for the feedback. Can't wait until summer to go trout fishing so I thought this would be a great solution.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You could hit Broken Bow Oklahoma on your way home.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

if your a big time fly fisherman you HAVE to go to the North Fork of the White, which feeds the norfork river. amazing fishery.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I can't help you in the fly fishing part as I'm my first fly catch was last month in the Guadalupe.

We do however go to the White River every year on Memorial Day weekend. It's an amazing place.

We stay at Gaston's White River resort. Great guides that specialize in fly or spin. Best part of staying at gastons is the night time fishing. My cousin was a guide on the Gunnison and he and his buddies did it up there. Get a battery powered spot light and walk the bank and you can sit there and cast to them and get a lot of shots at huge fish.

We caught this 32" fish last Memorial Day. Took us 100 yards Up river and about 300 yards down river on foot. Took about 20 min to the net. An amazing experience.








My cousin fly fishes only....I've always used a spinner but I'm learning that's it's hard to catch trout on a drift boat without anchoring so from now on I'm gonna be learning the craft.

We take our own boat and a buddy of his meets us there and we drift a couple different sections of the white and the Norfork. The white your better off with a motor of some sort. The norfork was a great drift all the way down. Some slow sections in the white and if you can stay on the upper 3 miles all day you will be in some great water!!!


----------

